# Tiny red dots on skin following IVF cycle



## Daydreamer88 (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi ladies,

Over the past 2/3 weeks I have had tiny red dots appearing all over my skin, there seems to be more every day and they are mainly on my boobs. The only way I can think of describing them is they are like small blood spots.   Some are tiny pin-prick size and some are a little bigger…I asked my clinic at my failed cycle review last week and they say they don’t think it is the drugs for IVF as they have never seen it before, but they have only appeared since a few days after ET…I have done some research on Dr Google and scared myself to death!!   But I did come across something called angioma that can appear with extreme hormone surges, do you think they could have appeared as a result of HCG injection or progesterone pessaries?

I have an appointment at my GP surgery tomorrow to see what they think but I only seem to get sense out of 1 of the GPs there and I am worried if I don’t see her I will be none the wiser after! 

Has anyone else had this or heard of this kind of thing and can give me some info/advice?

xxx


----------



## Missymoo82 (Jul 17, 2012)

Hi no advice I'm afraid but iv also experienced these small red spots & do still have some which haven't cleared up. I noticed around the time of egg collection on my first ivf last year that they had appeared & are mainly found on my chest. I have also googled it & came to the conclusion rightly or wrongly they are just small blood type blisters ( I can't remember the official name for them)! I agree with you that the ivf had caused them either the drugs or stress or maybe both?! I think more likely the medication. I havnt been to my gp about them but I did mention it to my acpuncture lady last year & she didn't seem concerned.

Let me know what your gp says! Sorry I couldn't be of help! Xx


----------



## Hopefullyoneday (Feb 21, 2013)

Hi There!!

this is so strange that i have found this post as i too have some of the red spots. i am currently 1 week into my 2WW and noticed them after the ET...i think you are right that it is hormone surges as i had a really bad outbreak of the about 20 months ago just before i found out i was pregnant! it was around the time of implantation..

its still a bit of a mystery though!

i do have very sensitive skin also

hope this helps


----------



## Daydreamer88 (Dec 19, 2012)

Thanks ladies, it is nice to know that I am not just imagining it! It is probably nothing to worry about but I am a little bit paranoid about things   

missymoo...you are right it is probably a combination of stress and the drugs!!

hopefullyoneday...what you have said makes me think it probably is the hormones!!

I have my appointment this afternoon so I will post and tell you what they say 

xx


----------



## Daydreamer88 (Dec 19, 2012)

Just a quick update...

I saw GP yesterday, he isn't concerned and thinks it is hormonal related to IVF drugs, probably HCG injection or progesterone. He doesn't think it is common side effect. He wants me to give it 1 full menstrual cycle after stopping drugs and see if they have got any worse, if so I have to go straight back!

It's crazy how hormones can affect your whole body!

xx


----------

